
Ask HN: What tasks would you outsource to a 'non-developer' for $100/m? - nthnclrk
Hi HN,<p>I currently work full-time, but needing&#x2F;wanting to supplement my income by an extra $1k USD&#x2F;m.<p>What kind of potentially recurring tasks are high-value, non-technical (at least require no programming skills) that you would consider outsourcing to a freelancer?<p>Clearly a very broad question, but open to different responses.<p>I have some design skills, a lot of sales experience, and a lot of training&#x2F;learning experience.
======
quickben
Maintaining a research web crawler/spider. Every few days it is launched from
a command line, after few basic checks are done to the previous batch.

------
thedanfilter
Can you please edit your question. Are you offering to work for a month for
$100 or for a minute for $100?

------
sharemywin
If you were willing to be paid commission I would think your sales experience
could easily earn that.

~~~
nthnclrk
Any suggestions/advice on how that might work for an online/part-time
arrangement?

I've only ever been in legitimate quota carrying roles as a consultant.

------
raooll
I could outsource content writing, data validation n sanitization, some
primary research etc.

